
IPad Mags Need A New Blueprint - ggordan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/30/ipad-mags-new-blueprint/
======
faz
Having to download PDFs to read a magazine or newspaper online is real nasty.
Just goes to show how much techincal expertise the media publication houses
have with them currently.

A lighter format[in terms of size] which also supports social media sharing
would be the right thing to bring the magazine experience to the iPad.

I wonder if anyone out there is actually making a publishing platform for the
iPad.[or did I miss it here?]

